# Magical Color Changing Pony?



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

Okay it seems my haflinger pony changes color. 

She went from being a dark sorrel with white mane and tail.
To being a medium sorrel with dapples and white mane and tail 
to being a light sorrel and white mane and tail
to being now she is a dark gold sorrel with white mane and tail. 

All I can say is at least her mane and tail stayed white.

What I mean:
medium sorrel with dapples:









light sorrel w/o dapples:









Any Ideas? It isn't from sun fading or she wouldn't have gone back to the dark already.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Mine change color through the seasons, how long a time was there between your pics?

Is she registered Haflinger?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

Are you sure she isnt a palomino? Looks pali to me.....


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Nah not pally. Definitely chestnut with pangare, which is why it looks so light. The change looks extreme, but it's still just seasonal


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

It has been about a month since the really light sorrel, now the dark sorrel, It is about a month in between each color "phase" 

OMG identification pictures for 4-H are going to be so difficult to explain, Hopefully she will even out into a dark gold with beautiful white mane and tail. 
She turns 3 in November(I think, I am going to go check adoption paper work)

Nope not registered, we aren't even sure if she is pure haflinger, we were thinking she has some welsh in her or something like that. We adopted her(well they gave her to me) 
She was taken to the rescue at 6 months old after being starved and basically roped and thrown in a trailer, she was adopted but the people quickly found out she wasn't going to be the perfect little pretty palomino pony that their daughter could grow up with and sent her back, she wasn't touched for a year and a half and was never worked with, literally roped and put in a trailer when the sent her to the first people and when they sent her back.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

The majority of horses I know change colors over the year. My buckskin is deep gold during the summer, during the fall and winter with her winter coat, she is covered in dapples and almost sorrel orange (to the point where I didn't recognize her once) and in the spring, she sheds out quite sooty looking.


----------



## ButtInTheDirt (Jan 16, 2011)

Could it be bleaching? I know the sun does that sometimes. But my horses don't have a stable enough color to tell. One horse, Gypsy, changes with the seasons and she is red roan. (She can range from blue and red, to a deep red w/o blue/gray, light red w/o blue/gray. Her mane/tail always stays black.) Then Moe is an Appy and lightens every year.

It could just be that your horse just changes color. Simple as that. Alot of horses do.


----------



## BlackCricket (Oct 20, 2011)

I'd go with color changing with the seasons. I've got a haffy, although she is a much deeper red...who goes almost liver in the winter, and beautiful copper penny in the summer. Sunbleaching and diet will also play a part in the hue of the coat.


----------



## Eclipse295 (Nov 30, 2010)

This is the color that she is at the moment:


----------

